# Jelly Bean for Motorola Droid Razr



## AlexMoto (Aug 24, 2012)

The CyanogenMod team has released the Jelly Bean based CM10 ROM for Motorola Droid Razr.. Still no word of an official update so I tryied it and it's great! It might also work on Razr Maxx.. Try it at your won risk!!








Motorola Droid Razr - Installing Jelly Bean (CyanogenMod 10)

PS - [background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]You should be on stock .211 to do this[/background].


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone tried this? It says data works. Are they counting 1x/ sometimes working, or did they come up with a good fix for managing data? The broken camera thing makes me think this is based on Dhacker / hashcode's hard work on kexec.

Either way im just excited the Razr scene has been hoping again lately (even if this particular announcement is mis- informing)

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

I revisited that link and the article is crap.

The article is from August 6th and the build in the link is from 7/31.
It's not tricky or difficult to install either.
Data is not working in that build, it's 1x working mostly and IIRC that build you MAY get 4G, you may lose all data connectivty.

There are now two paths for the Razr in development; kexec and non-kexec. The old build in this link is the non-kexec version.

As far as I know, this is the most active/recent un-official thread for the un-official builds of the non-kexec version http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/3970-romrazr-cdma-licorice-cm10-not-kexec/

Dhacker and hashcode are working hard on the kexec builds of CM9 and CM10. I don't know where there's a good thread on the CM10 Kexec builds, but here is a decent place to start on the kexec version of CM9 http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/3971-romrazr-cdma-kexec-cm9-by-dhackerhashcode-link-updated/. kexec is the future for the Razr, once dhacker and hashcode get a stable kernel and the bugs worked out, theoretically the Razr will be *almost* functionally equivalent to an unlocked phone. Please do not demand or pester them for updates or change logs, they're working on it, if you follow them on twitter every now and then a at your own risk test build pops out of the wood work for crack flashers.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

-deleted duplicate post-


----------



## sam0109 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kernelhappy, I never respond to forum posts, especially if it requires me to make an account, but I just needed to thank you. I have been looking for info on what the dev community has been up to since droidhive crashed. Thank you for explaining this in such a clear and concise manner. I wish there were more people like you.


----------

